# INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE EASTER PICNIC AND EGG HUNT



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

The IELA would like to welcome all car clubs and solo riders to our IELA Easter Picnic and Easter Egg Hunt on Saturday April 7[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 at Fairmount Park in the city of Riverside. That’s right we will be having and Easter Egg hunt for the kids. Also the Easter Bunny will be there, so bring your cameras to take a picture with the Easter Bunny. All kids are welcome to participate whether from a bike club, car club or solo rider. If you chose to participate in the egg hunt we ask that each adult brings 1 dozen plastic eggs with candy or change. This is so to prevent kids getting sick from the hard boiled eggs that might get rotten from sitting in the sun. We are anticipating many kids from the lowrider community as well as the surrounding community so your contribution will be appreciated. We will not turn any children away. So get the family together, load up the lowlows, get the BBQ’s ready and come enjoy an Easter celebration in the park. This picnic is open to all riders from any and every county or club. Hope to see everyone there. 

By the way, There will be no Dj or vendors permitted at this picnic. So bring your boom box and bbq’s. We are trying to keep it a simple day at the park. Let’s give the kids an Easter to remember.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

WOW Jesse your fast!!!! Looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Lol


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN .C.C FRESNO CA..WILL BE RIDEING OUT THERE WITH MY FAMLIY FROM SABOR A MI C.C RIVERSIDE SEE YOU GUY THERE!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> The IELA would like to welcome all car clubs and solo riders to our IELA Easter Picnic and Easter Egg Hunt on Saturday April 7[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 at Fairmount Park in the city of Riverside. That’s right we will be having and Easter Egg hunt for the kids. Also the Easter Bunny will be there, so bring your cameras to take a picture with the Easter Bunny. All kids are welcome to participate whether from a bike club, car club or solo rider. If you chose to participate in the egg hunt we ask that each adult brings 1 dozen plastic eggs with candy or change. This is so to prevent kids getting sick from the hard boiled eggs that might get rotten from sitting in the sun. We are anticipating many kids from the lowrider community as well as the surrounding community so your contribution will be appreciated. We will not turn any children away. So get the family together, load up the lowlows, get the BBQ’s ready and come enjoy an Easter celebration in the park. This picnic is open to all riders from any and every county or club. Hope to see everyone there.
> 
> By the way, There will be no Dj or vendors permitted at this picnic. So bring your boom box and bbq’s. We are trying to keep it a simple day at the park. Let’s give the kids an Easter to remember.


Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:_TTT 4 THE KIDS_


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> The IELA would like to welcome all car clubs and solo riders to our IELA Easter Picnic and Easter Egg Hunt on Saturday April 7[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 at Fairmount Park in the city of Riverside. That’s right we will be having and Easter Egg hunt for the kids. Also the Easter Bunny will be there, so bring your cameras to take a picture with the Easter Bunny. All kids are welcome to participate whether from a bike club, car club or solo rider. If you chose to participate in the egg hunt we ask that each adult brings 1 dozen plastic eggs with candy or change. This is so to prevent kids getting sick from the hard boiled eggs that might get rotten from sitting in the sun. We are anticipating many kids from the lowrider community as well as the surrounding community so your contribution will be appreciated. We will not turn any children away. So get the family together, load up the lowlows, get the BBQ’s ready and come enjoy an Easter celebration in the park. This picnic is open to all riders from any and every county or club. Hope to see everyone there.
> 
> By the way, There will be no Dj or vendors permitted at this picnic. So bring your boom box and bbq’s. We are trying to keep it a simple day at the park. Let’s give the kids an Easter to remember.


Ttt


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds great:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*lets make this happen "EMPIRE"S fINEST" WILL BE THERE:fool2:*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*GOODTIMES CC WILL BE THERE. ILL TRY TO GET THE DAY OFF . *


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Damn the IELA....keepin it crackin Fine Life will be there


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

Legacy CC will be there!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> The IELA would like to welcome all car clubs and solo riders to our IELA Easter Picnic and Easter Egg Hunt on Saturday April 7[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 at Fairmount Park in the city of Riverside. That’s right we will be having and Easter Egg hunt for the kids. Also the Easter Bunny will be there, so bring your cameras to take a picture with the Easter Bunny. All kids are welcome to participate whether from a bike club, car club or solo rider. If you chose to participate in the egg hunt we ask that each adult brings 1 dozen plastic eggs with candy or change. This is so to prevent kids getting sick from the hard boiled eggs that might get rotten from sitting in the sun. We are anticipating many kids from the lowrider community as well as the surrounding community so your contribution will be appreciated. We will not turn any children away. So get the family together, load up the lowlows, get the BBQ’s ready and come enjoy an Easter celebration in the park. This picnic is open to all riders from any and every county or club. Hope to see everyone there.
> 
> By the way, There will be no Dj or vendors permitted at this picnic. So bring your boom box and bbq’s. We are trying to keep it a simple day at the park. Let’s give the kids an Easter to remember.


:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt iela


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT . Going to put in request for this day off today . Hopefully my dumb a** baby momma let's me bring my daughter .. u know how those baby mommas can be .. IELA TTT . GODDTIMES REPRESENTING .


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> The IELA would like to welcome all car clubs and solo riders to our IELA Easter Picnic and Easter Egg Hunt on Saturday April 7[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 at Fairmount Park in the city of Riverside. That’s right we will be having and Easter Egg hunt for the kids. Also the Easter Bunny will be there, so bring your cameras to take a picture with the Easter Bunny. All kids are welcome to participate whether from a bike club, car club or solo rider. If you chose to participate in the egg hunt we ask that each adult brings 1 dozen plastic eggs with candy or change. This is so to prevent kids getting sick from the hard boiled eggs that might get rotten from sitting in the sun. We are anticipating many kids from the lowrider community as well as the surrounding community so your contribution will be appreciated. We will not turn any children away. So get the family together, load up the lowlows, get the BBQ’s ready and come enjoy an Easter celebration in the park. This picnic is open to all riders from any and every county or club. Hope to see everyone there.
> 
> By the way, There will be no Dj or vendors permitted at this picnic. So bring your boom box and bbq’s. We are trying to keep it a simple day at the park. Let’s give the kids an Easter to remember.


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Sound good. ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. look foward to it.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> JUST DIPPIN .C.C FRESNO CA..WILL BE RIDEING OUT THERE WITH MY FAMLIY FROM SABOR A MI C.C RIVERSIDE SEE YOU GUY THERE!!!!!


No disrespect but I don't think sabor a mi is around any more. Haven't seen that plaque flown in years loco.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

bigdoughnuts said:


> No disrespect but I don't think sabor a mi is around any more. Haven't seen that plaque flown in years loco.


There was a couple of sabor a mi rides at the new years picnic... They were clean as fuck too, I didnt think they were around either but they are and they're doing their thing


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> No disrespect but I don't think sabor a mi is around any more. Haven't seen that plaque flown in years loco.


They are coming back out, I talked with a few members at the IELA New Years picnic!! Good to see them back!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

To the top


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

cant wait


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

sabor a mi .... what does that mean in english..


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunday Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Will be there for sure with my kids


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> sabor a mi .... what does that mean in english..


Lol. U dont want to know. Taste of me.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Will be there for sure with my kids


Orale.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> No disrespect but I don't think sabor a mi is around any more. Haven't seen that plaque flown in years loco.


there all my uncles ...they been down for acouple of years but the car where in the makeing but they ready now.. Much love to my family from sabor a mi... They will be out this year.. 2012..lookin clean..


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

G2G_Al said:


> They are coming back out, I talked with a few members at the IELA New Years picnic!! Good to see them back!!


Ttt..


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> There was a couple of sabor a mi rides at the new years picnic... They were clean as fuck too, I didnt think they were around either but they are and they're doing their thing


Ttt.....


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*:thumbsup:EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW R SUPPORT*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Sound good. ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. look foward to it.


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump ..


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Look whos back on line!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes *SABOR A MI C.C. *Is Still around.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> The IELA would like to welcome all car clubs and solo riders to our IELA Easter Picnic and Easter Egg Hunt on Saturday April 7[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 at Fairmount Park in the city of Riverside. That’s right we will be having and Easter Egg hunt for the kids. Also the Easter Bunny will be there, so bring your cameras to take a picture with the Easter Bunny. All kids are welcome to participate whether from a bike club, car club or solo rider. If you chose to participate in the egg hunt we ask that each adult brings 1 dozen plastic eggs with candy or change. This is so to prevent kids getting sick from the hard boiled eggs that might get rotten from sitting in the sun. We are anticipating many kids from the lowrider community as well as the surrounding community so your contribution will be appreciated. We will not turn any children away. So get the family together, load up the lowlows, get the BBQ’s ready and come enjoy an Easter celebration in the park. This picnic is open to all riders from any and every county or club. Hope to see everyone there.
> 
> By the way, There will be no Dj or vendors permitted at this picnic. So bring your boom box and bbq’s. We are trying to keep it a simple day at the park. Let’s give the kids an Easter to remember.


:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

BUMP TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT for the IELA Latin Luxury will be there!!! :wave:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

TTT :yessad:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website..good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our website..good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thx for posting it on ur site we appreciate it


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt for iela


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

This is gonna be a great time for all the kids.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

There been cruzing going on at Tijuana tacos in Ontario on Euclid and francis every friday from 7 to about 1030 plus jumper for the kids. So if near Ontario area with nothing to do friday nights lowlows cruz at tj tacos


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Easter egg hunt is on


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Congratulations to traditions spread in Lowrider magazine


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for the egg hunt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

JRSLOLO65 said:


> TTT


Qvo my blue pit


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Is there gona be a bunnyet too? Emmm


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FEB 25TH SATUDAY


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

1009 bump for the ie alliance


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT Whats up BIG JESS?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

jorge63 said:


> TTT Whats up BIG JESS?


Whats the word Sgt Pecas!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

STYLISTICS IE representing to the fullest!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*:guns::fool2:*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Whats the word Sgt Pecas!!!


Nothing much just working and getting car ready for the AZ show and then this picinic.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top for the easter egg hunt and the golden egg


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> STYLISTICS IE representing to the fullest!!!!!!!!!


That's right homies


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

jorge63 said:


> Nothing much just working and getting car ready for the AZ show and then this picinic.


Handle it!!!! Thx for supporting the IELA


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*NEXT SUNDAY FEB 19TH 








*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TO THE TOP!!!! THIS EVENT is 1,000 % SUPPORTED BY LATINS FINEST FAMILY. TO THE TOP.......



bigtroubles1 said:


> *NEXT SUNDAY FEB 19TH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Coo


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BUMP FOR IELA


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

latins finest c.c. will be there!!!!:yes:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> The IELA would like to welcome all car clubs and solo riders to our IELA Easter Picnic and Easter Egg Hunt on Saturday April 7[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 at Fairmount Park in the city of Riverside. That’s right we will be having and Easter Egg hunt for the kids. Also the Easter Bunny will be there, so bring your cameras to take a picture with the Easter Bunny. All kids are welcome to participate whether from a bike club, car club or solo rider. If you chose to participate in the egg hunt we ask that each adult brings 1 dozen plastic eggs with candy or change. This is so to prevent kids getting sick from the hard boiled eggs that might get rotten from sitting in the sun. We are anticipating many kids from the lowrider community as well as the surrounding community so your contribution will be appreciated. We will not turn any children away. So get the family together, load up the lowlows, get the BBQ’s ready and come enjoy an Easter celebration in the park. This picnic is open to all riders from any and every county or club. Hope to see everyone there.
> 
> By the way, There will be no Dj or vendors permitted at this picnic. So bring your boom box adddnd bbq’s. We are trying to keep it a simple day at the park. Let’s give the kids an Easter to remember. [/Qd


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TO THE TOP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_We will be holding a fundraising Cruise Night this Saturday 2/18/12 for our member *****'s father. He passed away on Wednesday 2/15/12. All donations are welcome, please come out to support. The Cruise Night will be held at Renee's Fish and Soul Food in the city of Fontana from 5pm-9pm

_*Renee's Fish and Soul Food
*
*ADDRESS: **15074 FOOTHILLBLVD SUITE # A, FONTANA CA 92335*

*LOCATED IN BETWEEN CHERRY AVE AND HEMLOCK ON FOOTHILL BLVD*

*TRAVELING FROM LOS ANGELES*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY EAST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILLBLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE_
*TRAVELING FROM SAN BERNARDINO*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY WEST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILL BLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE._
*TRAVELING FROM PASADENA*


TAKE 210 EAST
EXIT CHERRY GO RIGHT
TURN LEFT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE
*TRAVELING FROM SANBERNARDINO *


TAKE 210 WEST
EXIT CITRUS GO LEFT
MAKE A RIGHT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

ILLUSTRIOUS C.C WILL B @ THE PARK REPPING I.E


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JUST A REMINDER COME ON OUT AND CHECK US OUT...
ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012








[/SUP]


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt big iela can't wait for this day homies


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. 


BIGJ77MC said:


> The IELA would like to welcome all car clubs and solo riders to our IELA Easter Picnic and Easter Egg Hunt on Saturday April 7[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 at Fairmount Park in the city of Riverside. That’s right we will be having and Easter Egg hunt for the kids. Also the Easter Bunny will be there, so bring your cameras to take a picture with the Easter Bunny. All kids are welcome to participate whether from a bike club, car club or solo rider. If you chose to participate in the egg hunt we ask that each adult brings 1 dozen plastic eggs with candy or change. This is so to prevent kids getting sick from the hard boiled eggs that might get rotten from sitting in the sun. We are anticipating many kids from the lowrider community as well as the surrounding community so your contribution will be appreciated. We will not turn any children away. So get the family together, load up the lowlows, get the BBQ’s ready and come enjoy an Easter celebration in the park. This picnic is open to all riders from any and every county or club. Hope to see everyone there.
> 
> By the way, There will be no Dj or vendors permitted at this picnic. So bring your boom box and bbq’s. We are trying to keep it a simple day at the park. Let’s give the kids an Easter to remember.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

APRIL 7TH FAIRMONT Park


----------



## desert-lowriders (Jan 22, 2012)

I think the _*High Desert Alliance*_ should hook up with the* Inland Empire Alliance*, so everyone could Collaborate and support each others functions. I notice their 2 functions on the same date APRIL 7th within the Inland Empire. You have the:


IELA Easter Picnic and Easter Egg Hunt on Saturday *April 7th* 2012 at Fairmount Park 

Sick*Side cc High Desert chapter is having our 1st annual picnic *April 7th* at Majove Narrows

Just imagine if we all stuck together and supported each event on different days, Both functions would be craccin !!


----------



## desert-lowriders (Jan 22, 2012)

I think the _*High Desert Alliance*_ should hook up with the* Inland Empire Alliance*, so everyone could Collaborate and support each others functions. I notice their 2 functions on the same date APRIL 7th within the Inland Empire. You have the:


IELA Easter Picnic and Easter Egg Hunt on Saturday *April 7th* 2012 at Fairmount Park 

Sick*Side cc High Desert chapter is having our 1st annual picnic *April 7th* at Majove Narrows

Just imagine if we all stuck together and supported each event on different days, Both functions would be craccin !!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Even if we hook up high desert already booked their event same day as iela we spoke with a homie from sick side he maid it out to our alliance meetin.but I do agree we should make it one big ie alliance different chapters this way were all one


----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)

it schould b brought up in the next meeting.............


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top ima grab the easter bunny's ass I hope its a easter bunnyet


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TAKE IT TO THE TOP I.E.L.A.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ke onda sporty what it do????????


Sporty67 said:


> Tttt


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> ke onda sporty what it do????????


Qvo jose what's cracking homie?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Qvo jess call me foo got a question for white boy


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Qvo jess call me foo got a question for white boy


Hit me up when sport!!! Don't know ur new sched.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Hit me up when sport!!! Don't know ur new sched.


Just call me foo


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> JUST DIPPIN .C.C FRESNO CA..WILL BE RIDEING OUT THERE WITH MY FAMLIY FROM SABOR A MI C.C RIVERSIDE SEE YOU GUY THERE!!!!!


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

This is gonns be a good day at the park


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt tty


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT for the kid's


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Cant wait for this one. Its gonna be a good day at the park.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

O class family is already getting our easter baskets ready.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATINS FINEST TTMFT WELL BE THERE


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige car club will be there for the kids,ALREADY GOT THE EGGS WITH CANDY


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump kids are going to have some fun


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like great event!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see all the kids having fun TTMFT FOR the kids


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

prestige said:


> Prestige car club will be there for the kids,ALREADY GOT THE EGGS WITH CANDY


yupppp! my grandkids cant wait!:h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Alfred friend (Jan 14, 2012)

wuts up fool c u ouy there.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ILLUSTRIOUS Car Club from LA and OC will be driving in for this event!! Looking forward to this event!!*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)

SkysDaLimit said:


> *ILLUSTRIOUS Car Club from LA and OC will be driving in for this event!! Looking forward to this event!!*


Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This picnic is still ON. Someone is spreading rumors its canceled. You can't stop the IELA that easy.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

LETS KEEP IT ON TOP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

SkysDaLimit said:


> *ILLUSTRIOUS Car Club from LA and OC will be driving in for this event!! Looking forward to this event!!*


That's right homies its gona be a good family day


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for easter picnic come enjoy a good family day at freemont park in Riverside post up grill up bump the jams enjoy the cars and good hente very good day for the kids event open to all


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Can't stop won't stop!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

what time should we get there to post up cars


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

There's gna be a lot of prople so id say around 9 maybe


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

este TRAFFICANTE will b there :shh: :420: TRAFFIC SUR.CAL


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

prestige said:


> what time should we get there to post up cars


No later than 8am homie


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Its going down


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Kids are going to have fun


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

4 more days its going to be cracking


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeayahhh can't wait! I hear its gonna be a good day to grill and chill!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you sporty67 we will be there


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes: will be there with the grandkids!!!:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Three days away...looks like good weather too


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

:h5: :rimshot:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 92335 909 (Aug 2, 2010)

cant wait! TTT....


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

whos spreading that shit the cholo dj


G2G_Al said:


> This picnic is still ON. Someone is spreading rumors its canceled. You can't stop the IELA that easy.


----------



## Gusano951 (Mar 28, 2012)

hoping to make it out there...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

66 buick said:


> whos spreading that shit the cholo dj


No I had talked to Mike and he was cool, I had gotten a call asking if it was still on, he was told at a local show that it was canceled...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tomorrow big day for the kids


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

What's a good time to get there


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

koonmcs said:


> What's a good time to get there




Most clubs are leaving around 7am so to get there at 8am....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump. Ttt its already geting a good responce. Come on out 4 a fun day at the park


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_Prestige car club had a great time,looking forward to next year._


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike & car club had a good time.....grasias


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*ANY PICS, IT WAS A GREAT DAY *:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS I.E. had a great time, lot's of beautiful cars, great atmosphere, great music and food and best of all lot's of very happy kids. We can't wait for next years event. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

66 buick said:


> whos spreading that shit the cholo dj


WTF you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> *ANY PICS, IT WAS A GREAT DAY *:thumbsup:


Yeah. Some of us were there in spirit.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Where the pics at???


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

ILLUSTRIOUS CAR CLUB had a good time!Looking forward to the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

illustrious I.E had a good time cant wait for next year!!!!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*GOOD TIMES CC had a nice time can't wait for the next one...*


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

*t.t.t*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

unique 64 ss said:


> View attachment 462664
> View attachment 462665
> View attachment 462663
> View attachment 462666
> *t.t.t*


Nice pictures player. TTT.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

tdaddysd said:


> *GOOD TIMES CC had a nice time can't wait for the next one...*


_I SECOND THAT !!!! GREAT PICNIC !!!_


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

_STYLISTICS I.E HAD A GOOD TIME







































_


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

nice pics. looks like I missed a good one.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

You sure did!! TTT for IELA. Our meeting in this Tuesday the 10th. 7pm Bakers drive in. Main and the 60 Fwy. Come and help the IELA setup more events like this!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

It was nice LATINS FINEST had a good time TTMFT for each club making this event happen


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_Prestige car club had a great time._


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA SO CAL HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: FIRME CLASSICS HAD A FIRME TIME OUT THERE WITH ALL THE HOMIES!!! THANKS I.E.L.A


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD A GOODTIME Ttt FOR THE EASTER EGG HUNT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

That easter egg hunt was unforgettable that was the biggest egg hunt I ever ceen Ttt for our future lowriding community our kids good job iela and everyone else who came through Gracias to everyone


----------



## Alfred friend (Jan 14, 2012)

classic style had a good time.thanks to iela .cant wait till next year.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Man that was the best easter pic nic ever thank you all so much for making it all happen. Everyone had a great time.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any videos from the egg hunt?


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Another great picnic by I.E.L.A. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: The Bajito Family had a great time!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> Does anyone have any videos from the egg hunt?


IELA page on FB


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Pictures on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.279915508756614.66787.100002145025939&type=1


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

E ST CRUIZERS HAD A GREAT TIME! Thanks IELA.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> IELA page on FB


Can't find it


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


> Another great picnic by I.E.L.A. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: The Bajito Family had a great time!


U guys looked good on that hill at the entry good line up homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dam that park was slammed packed it was a beautiful day picnics just don't get better than that no drama no hudas triping lil minor can I move ur car please is all all u ceen was smiles n shinny lowlows to match them smiles great turn out Ttt Fairmont easter picnic


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> U guys looked good on that hill at the entry good line up homies


Thanks sporty 67, Ontario Classics Always lookin good :wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


> Thanks sporty 67, Ontario Classics Always lookin good :wave:


Gracias bajito car club


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

cha cho said:


> Nice pics


X66:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Nice pic's :thumbsup: This is my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


 NICE PICS BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

49 FLEETLINE said:


> NICE PICS BROTHER :thumbsup:


Firme pics


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


> Nice pic's :thumbsup: This is my favorite :biggrin:


Bad ass line up perfect spot


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......





WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY














WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.

















WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
















AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Bad ass line up perfect spot


. Thanks again Sporty67 :wave: All the IE Car Clubs were lookin good out there!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


> . Thanks again Sporty67 :wave: All the IE Car Clubs were lookin good out there!:thumbsup:


No thank u bajito car club u guys came deep made that front entry of the park shine plus all the pics u posted for us(iela) u really came through for iela easter picnic Gracias bajito car club for everything


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

That was 5six bel air posting all those bad azzz pic's .:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias 5 six bell air


----------

